# Mua sắm bên châu âu như thế nào cho hợp lý ???



## Queeni Quách (6 Tháng mười một 2018)

Các mẹ cho  e hỏi, qua châu âu mua sắm có đắt k ạ , e nghe nói bên đó toàn đồ hiệu giá cả trăm, ngàn usd . tại e cũng tính mua 1 ít quà tặng bạn bè người thân mà nghe giá như v sợ k đủ tiền mua .  hoang mang qá các mẹ ạ


----------



## mongmanhh (12 Tháng mười một 2018)

sang trời tây chắc chắn cái gì cũng đắt rồi, mệnh giá tiền của họ hơn tiền Việt mình mà


----------



## vodinhduy (13 Tháng mười một 2018)

đi chơi mà sợ tốn kém =))=))


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

Nếu các mẹ đi Tour thì mua sắm cũng không mắc lắm đâu. con em cũng vừa đi bên Tugo về nói tour dẫn đi mua đồ ở những nơi giá rẻ mà chất lượng tốt nữa nên nó mua quá trời về làm quà luôn :x:">


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

thì đã là đồ hiệu như Louis Vuitton Hermes Gucci Dior  thì ở đâu giá chả v.


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

mua cái này về làm quà nè chế. của  Louis Vuitton  giá có 150.000$ à =))=))=))=))


----------



## Mai Thi (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

nói với bạn bè người thân là đi du lịch hết tiền rồi k có tiền mua quà. chắc là họ sẽ hiểu ))))


----------



## Mai Thi (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> mua cái này về làm quà nè chế. của  Louis Vuitton  giá có 150.000$ à =))=))=))=))


nhìn như cái thùng rác v mà giá cả mấy tỉ. khieppppppp


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

Mai Thi đã viết:


> nhìn như cái thùng rác v mà giá cả mấy tỉ. khieppppppp


thì nó là cái thùng rác mà =))=))


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

thì qua đó mua dao, kéo, cắt móng tay về làm quà được r, chứ đâu nhất thiết phải hàng hiệu cả trăm ngàn đô.quan trọng là tinh thần mà nếu có thêm vật chất nữa thì càng tốt ))


----------



## Queeni Quách (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> Nếu các mẹ đi Tour thì mua sắm cũng không mắc lắm đâu. con em cũng vừa đi bên Tugo về nói tour dẫn đi mua đồ ở những nơi giá rẻ mà chất lượng tốt nữa nên nó mua quá trời về làm quà luôn :x:">


v hả chế. cảm ơn chế nha, để e tìm hiểu thử


----------



## Queeni Quách (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

vodinhduy đã viết:


> đi chơi mà sợ tốn kém =))=))


cuộc sống mà


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> Các mẹ cho  e hỏi, qua châu âu mua sắm có đắt k ạ , e nghe nói bên đó toàn đồ hiệu giá cả trăm, ngàn usd . tại e cũng tính mua 1 ít quà tặng bạn bè người thân mà nghe giá như v sợ k đủ tiền mua .  hoang mang qá các mẹ ạ


Bạn đi nước nào? Mình recommend các chỗ mua đồ ở pháp cho bạn nhé, ở Paris cứ vào Carefour mua 1 buổi chiều là xong hết quà cáp, giá cũng phải chăng. Ngoài ra ở Pháp có Yves Roches và Vichy là rẻ, các mỹ phẩm khác giá cũng tương tự các nước châu Âu khác, thậm chí còn đắt hơn xíu.


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

https://dulichfun.com/du-lich-chau-au-nen-mua-gi-lam-qua-dep-doc-la-re-nhat.html bạn vô đây mà coi nè. vừa rẻ đẹp lạ


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

ngâneste đã viết:


> thì cứ liệu cơm gắp mắm thôi


đi mà liêu cơm gắp mắm như v thì  chuyến đi chơi chả còn thú vị nữa. ý kiến mình là v


----------



## tranghoa (15 Tháng mười một 2018)

mua đc nhiều thứ hay ho


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

bạn dự định đi nước nào ở châu âu ?inb mình để mình chỉ cho bạn các nơi mua sắm giá rẻ ở ở từng khu vực bạn đi nhé


----------



## Queeni Quách (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> bạn dự định đi nước nào ở châu âu ?inb mình để mình chỉ cho bạn các nơi mua sắm giá rẻ ở ở từng khu vực bạn đi nhé


mình đi pháp nhé bạn ( cụ thể là paris ) cảm ơn bạn trước nhé


----------



## Queeni Quách (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> https://dulichfun.com/du-lich-chau-au-nen-mua-gi-lam-qua-dep-doc-la-re-nhat.html bạn vô đây mà coi nè. vừa rẻ đẹp lạ


ok. cảm ơn bạn nhé :x


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> mình đi pháp nhé bạn ( cụ thể là paris ) cảm ơn bạn trước nhé


v thì chế ra Đại lộ Champs-Elysées mua. cái j cũng có hàng xa xỉ như Hugo Boss, Cartier, Montblanc, Louis Vuitton, Yves St Laurent, Chanel và Dior dành cho giới thượng lưu hay hàng giá tầm trung, rẻ có tất .tui thấy mọi người hay vô đây mua đồ về làm quà lắm


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

tranghoa đã viết:


> mua đc nhiều thứ hay ho


ví dụ như thứ j chế \/\/


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

chế qua Thụy Sĩ mua đồng hồ về làm quà cho ba, người yêu. đảm bảo ai cũng thích =)))


----------



## Queeni Quách (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> chế qua Thụy Sĩ mua đồng hồ về làm quà cho ba, người yêu. đảm bảo ai cũng thích =)))


đồng hồ này cỡ bao nhiêu v chế ??


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> đồng hồ này cỡ bao nhiêu v chế ??


ko có bao nhiêu đâu. cỡ vài trăm ngàn đô à =))=))=))=))


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> thì nó là cái thùng rác mà =))=))


cái túi này chắc tui làm cũng được :-@:-@


----------



## Queeni Quách (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> ko có bao nhiêu đâu. cỡ vài trăm ngàn đô à =))=))=))=))


:-ss:-ss:-ss thím tha cho e với


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (17 Tháng mười một 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> bạn dự định đi nước nào ở châu âu ?inb mình để mình chỉ cho bạn các nơi mua sắm giá rẻ ở ở từng khu vực bạn đi nhé


mình dự định qua ý chơi, chế chia sẻ kinh nghiệm cho mình với


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Knh nghiệm của mình là phải hỏi giá trước mọi thứ, đừng ngại


----------

